# black mystery snail



## lwstinkinsweet

I have a few questions about black mystery snails. I just got one. Some of my questions may be stupid, but I want to make sure I know what I can. Do they outgrow their shells? I know that crabs and stuff do, but do snails? How can you tell if they are male or female? That is all I want to really know. I know what they eat (or at least what the ones at work do). they just suck the walls and stuff right? I wouldnt really need to get a new shell yet as I just got the thing, so if they do outgrow them I am okay for at least a day or two until I get some replies. I am probably going about this the wrong way, buying then asking, but I got excited when I saw them. I am asking at least right?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

I did actually look up some stuff a few weeks ago, so i am not completely in the dark here. i just wanted to double check here that i am right in my understanding. i just dont recall all of what i looked up and i needed to know more


----------



## AprilRain

As snails grow, their shell grows with them. If it comes out of the shell, then it's a dead snail. 

A "black mystery snail" would be P. bridgesii. This species of snail will not normally eat live plants. But, they need more to eat than just algae. They will eat a wide variety of foods; leftover flake food, cooked veggies, algae wafers. Considering you just have one, be careful not to overfeed. If you don't have any other bottom dwellers a quarter of a wafer, a couple of shelled peas, or a green bean would be enough. It's always a good idea to vary the diet. You can find people selling homemade snail food on aquabid. I make gel food for my snails, but I have hundreds. With just one snail, it wouldn't be worth the effort. 

It's really tricky to sex apple snails. I still can't figure it out until I see them mating (the one on top is the male) or laying eggs.

For everything you could ever want to know about snails, go to applesnail.net

-April


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i looked up that site. it has helped me learn a lot. i wasnt aware that they didn't like water with salt in it and as i put him in with my betta and i put some salt in there to keep the betta healthy (someone said it was good) i am trying to transition to a lower level of salt, but i have to work on it slowly as not to send either into shock. the snail has been out of his shell a few times but a lot of the time he stays in it. it is usually when i have left all the lights in the room off that he comes out. then he goes back in when i have had the light on trying to observe him/her whatever the case may be. i read that they dont like too much light. also that they tend to stay in their shells a lot. the store i got him from was very nice. all the fish were very happy and healthy, the bettas werent even in cups, they were in tanks. my fish never eats the pellets or flakes with brine shrimp i give him, so i am going to see if the snail would like that. i also read they like lettuce a bit, so i put a small very small piece in there. when he/she comes out of the shell and moves around the betta doesnt spend much time around him. he doesnt seem to bug him so that is good. i am glad of that. well that is all the update i have. if i have any more questions i wil post them


----------



## AprilRain

When I said they don't come out of their shell unless they were dead, I meant ALL THE WAY OUT. The salt level might be why he/she isn't very active. A healthy, happy snail will be out and about all the time, light really doesn't matter. If you want to feed fresh veggies, pop it in the microwave for a few seconds to soften it up. Brigs won't eat fresh raw veggies until they start to decompose (gross). My snails love shrimp pellets, so you're probably will too. A high protein food is good for them. 

-April


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

I didn't actually think that you meant any part of them out. Now that i read my post again, i see where it sounds like i meant that. lol...i knew that. i just meant as far as being active and such. it was moving around and stuff. I am pretty sure the inactivity is the salt levels. we have some white ones at the daycare i work at where i am in charge of the tank. they are pretty active. but once in a while they do close up in their shells. do they do this while sleeping?


----------



## bananas

Feed them half-boiled slices of squash!


----------



## MyraVan

I haven't been able to get my apple snails (P. birdgesii) to eat veggies, although they sometimes eat the duckweed floating on the water! They eat leftover fish food, sinking pellets (both the algae wafers and normal kind) and high-calcium sinking food like crab sticks and shrimp pellets. They also really like bloodworms.


----------



## amingra

My apple snail LOVES spinach. I boil a little bit of the fresh leaves and he sucks it up faster than I thought a snail could move. I heard if u want a big apple snail then you should feed him spinach. So far its working. He is getting huge.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet

i feed my betta bloodworms so that is good that my snail will like them. the betta has been overeating, maybe the snail can help him finish off the food. as long as they dont fight over it.


----------

